# What do you believe will be crops this year?



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi Guys, just asking. 
What are your thoughts on the amount of crop production for this year in USA 🇺🇸. No politics just your thoughts.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

All I know is that there is going to be beans and tomatoes in future, along with a good variety of onions and perhaps peppers!
As far as crops go, I understand that Wheat is gaining momentum. The price is rising as there is predicted to be a shortage world wide this year.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

If I knew the answer for that I'd be pouring my money into the futures market.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

LouNY said:


> If I knew the answer for that I'd be pouring my money into the futures market.


Lol true


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Looks like the west is going to have a dry summer, based on precip so far. And with grain prices rising, it’s early enough for feed crops to be replaced by grain. So hay, feed and seed 
prices will likely increase in price.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Ford5610II said:


> prices will likely increase in price.


Not likely, certainly. Having said that the cost of inputs has risen dramatically so there won't be any more profit. The increases will just cover the costs as usual


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Not likely, certainly. Having said that the cost of inputs has risen dramatically so there won't be any more profit. The increases will just cover the costs as usual


yep


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

Ford5610II said:


> yep


I don’t know how people in need will fare with these prices now


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Time to either reassess your financial plan or go hungry. Real black and white to me. When push comes to shove, you'll shed your toys in order to feed your face. How it works.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Time to either reassess your financial plan or go hungry. Real black and white to me. When push comes to shove, you'll shed your toys in order to feed your face. How it works.


You are right on point. No gray area there. Just so sad.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

What's your thoughts about the rain? Is it going to rain this week or not?

Being sarcastic. But in reality it would be easier to predict that than to predict farming across the World.

So, I'll just speak for my area, limited to 100 miles across North to South, East to West. We are in a below average moisture trend. We have very little sub soil moisture. Input costs for grain farmers are thru the roof. Grain prices haven't risen accordingly. Cattle are soft. Nothing in this area looks profitable this year. What do you do? If you don't continue to feed your crop and it's a good year you lose. If you feed your crop and it's a bad year you lose.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> What's your thoughts about the rain? Is it going to rain this week or not?
> 
> Being sarcastic. But in reality it would be easier to predict that than to predict farming across the World.
> 
> So, I'll just speak for my area, limited to 100 miles across North to South, East to West. We are in a below average moisture trend. We have very little sub soil moisture. Input costs for grain farmers are thru the roof. Grain prices haven't risen accordingly. Cattle are soft. Nothing in this area looks profitable this year. What do you do? If you don't continue to feed your crop and it's a good year you lose. If you feed your crop and it's a bad year you lose.


Sound pretty harsh. I guess that’s life. I like your quote in the footer. A saying from my grandfather roughly translated: go forward you will find more good things, than good things finding you.

This one will go and things will get better. We could have been born in Africa and be running away from lions 😂


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

aliaj00 said:


> Sound pretty harsh. I guess that’s life. I like your quote in the footer. A saying from my grandfather roughly translated: go forward you will find more good things, than good things finding you.
> 
> This one will go and things will get better. We could have been born in Africa and be running away from lions 😂


Farming is harsh. A very hard life that a tiny percentage of the population can withstand.

My large farmer friend's family borrowed $5.5M to put in this year's crops. They burn 250,000 gallons of farm diesel fuel per year. Look what the change in fuel prices will do to their profit margin this year.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Everyone I talk to that has farmland, is renting it out this year. Why take a risk. Land rent is a certainty and land rents here are pretty high too.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

As a planet, we have entered the Grand Solar Minimum. Recovery can take a decade or up to 5 decades. Just depends on the sun and how it wants to behave.

There are 2 other forums that deal with the GSM event. No matter what walk of life people are from, we all agree that food production has dropped significantly that nations of the world have either cut back on exports or will not export.

Garden Like Your Life Depends On It, was the slogan in 2020. Still holds true RIGHT NOW.

Douglas Karr, the founder of the businesses blog Martech Zone, made the point the "media isn't even warning you" a food crisis in America is emerging.

Karr said he spoke with numerous folks in the food industry who said farmers in the South and Midwest are having trouble procuring fertilizer to grow crops ahead of planting season. He said farmers in the "Midwest are switching," likely referring to crops that need fewer nutrients because they "can't get nitrogen nor fertilizer."










The LARGEST Walmart food distribution center in North America today has gone up in flames in Indiana. 3/16/2022

annemariewthr (@AnneMarieWTHR) / Twitter











The only people saving money the most on groceries are those on the KETO diets. Basically less affected by the rapid inflation in the gain markets.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

The back side of Walmart on fire.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

With rotation of corn/soy beans it's possible to "switch" a year, maybe two. The problem with soy beans is they loosen the soil and create the possibility of severe erosion. No big deal on flat ground. We have very little of that here in God's Country.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> As a planet, we have entered the Grand Solar Minimum. Recovery can take a decade or up to 5 decades. Just depends on the sun and how it wants to behave.
> 
> There are 2 other forums that deal with the GSM event. No matter what walk of life people are from, we all agree that food production has dropped significantly that nations of the world have either cut back on exports or will not export.
> 
> ...


Shit man I heard about gsm but not in this context or extent. Glad I got a tractor and a little bit of land.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I have a feeling that there are much bigger fish to fry presently. What is transpiring between Russia and the Ukraine is the beginning of WW 3. I have a feeling that food production while it's serious isn't as serious as what is going to transpire and I'll leave it at that. You draw your own conclusions.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

China got exposed for having invasions plans for Taiwan in the fall, now it will be more difficult to fold for them.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not really. Communists operate on a different plan that Democratic societies operate on. Like Putin, if the wat it, they will take it.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

In the past 2 years, this keeps happening around the globe. Here's another country stopping ALL exporting of certain foods or crops.

Argentina halts all soy exports as food protectionism escalates (newstarget.com)

More news on the collapse of the global food supply. 

Price increases are hitting farmers hard across the US and the world (collapse.news) 

Shortage of cooking oil now on horizon as Indonesia sees panic buying, hoarding of valued commodity (collapse.news) 

Russia-Ukraine conflict hits global fertilizer supply, threatens food security for billions of people (collapse.news) 

The FOOD RIOTS of 2022 have already begun… they will spread globally… new intel on scarcity of food, minerals, telecom equipment and more (collapse.news) 

Wheat prices hit a 14-year high as fears of food shortages grow (collapse.news) 

Prepping essentials: Stock up on supplies now to prepare for looming food crisis (collapse.news)

Corn and soybean farmer warns Americans that average grocery bill could increase by $1,000 per month (collapse.news) 

And stuff like this does NOT help anyone.

Trudeau’s tyrannical govt. now cutting off loans to farmers, ensuring food shortages throughout country for foreseeable future (collapse.news) 

ECO-COLLAPSE: Fewer seeds are spreading worldwide because animals, pollinators essential for dispersal ARE DYING OFF 

Cooking oil’s price surge signals worsening global food inflation (collapse.news)


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Wonder if you could use hydraulic fluid for cooking oil?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I have a bad feeling that for the consumer, things are going to get real tough soon. I know I'm laying in a large garden again this year and many of the items I'm growing store well.

I feel for city dwellers with no avenue of growing food or a place to grow it.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

What fertilizer/quantity do you need for potatoes for 1 acre?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

12-12-12. I have no idea what your existing nutrient levels are so I cannot comment on application rates. You need to have the soil tested by your local co-op or agronomist first.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> 12-12-12. I have no idea what your existing nutrient levels are so I cannot comment on application rates. You need to have the soil tested by your local co-op or agronomist first.


Thanks a lot for the advice 🙏 I will ask the neighbors maybe they know.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Each year, we enlarge the gardens and started new plot on the land. The way things are going, soon I will no longer have grass to mow as everything will be GARDEN on the acres we have. 

Whatever you grow, at a minimum save 10% of the seeds for next year. 

We even grow pumpkins, not for the fall harvest time, it's for the flesh and the seeds. The seeds can be dried and used as tasty trail mix snacks all year long.  It's a known immune booster and de-worm and de-parasite for ruminate animals too.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Each year, we enlarge the gardens and started new plot on the land. The way things are going, soon I will no longer have grass to mow as everything will be GARDEN on the acres we have.
> 
> Whatever you grow, at a minimum save 10% of the seeds for next year.
> 
> We even grow pumpkins, not for the fall harvest time, it's for the flesh and the seeds. The seeds can be dried and used as tasty trail mix snacks all year long.  It's a known immune booster and de-worm and de-parasite for ruminate animals too.


Very nice. I am new to this, I only have the wish and mechanical knowledge somehow for the rest internet and YouTube. Thanks for the tip🙏


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

There are some good YT channels that will teach you for FREE and others that teach enough and you need to join their inside group that costs. 

There is a person that gives more away for gardening than charging you for the cost of things. I've watched Stacey Murphy for a few years. She really helps those who garden in cities, towns and even larger.

Additionally, there is MI-Gardener. He has plenty on his YT channel and his main business sells all kinds of gardening seeds. The germination rates are high for his offering. He too has backyard gardening and larger. 









MIgardener


Shop over 750 varieties of vegetable seed, fertilizer, garden tools, and view thousands of free gardening videos. We make gardening fun, accessable, and affordable. Since 2011 MIgardener has prided itself with being family owned and operated with a mission to connect gardeners world wide.




migardener.com


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I've been planting potatoes from the left over ones in the root cellar we don't consume over the winter plus fresh certified seed potatoes every year and I'll buy my sweet corn in a large quantity and what I don't plant, goes in the freezer for the next year. I only plant Ambrosia SE. I really dislike hand planting corn so I bought myself one of those Earthway seeders with the side dress fertilizer attachment. Does a nice job, quick. Other than sweet corn, I'm not a big seed saver. Fresh seed isn't that expensive. I do the corn thing because Ambrosia isn't always available. We get all our seeds and starts from Jung Seeds. Good folks and always get close to 100% gremination too. Garden is plenty big enough at 3/4 acre. I should probably downsize a bit but I like ample space between rows to weed with my rototiller. Used to grow cabbage, and peppers but I get all I want down the road for free, well, almost free. Cost me a couple jars of pickled beets every year. I like keeping the garden where I can manage with my rototiller...(You know the one like you have....)


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The way things are going, a home garden is a good idea whose time has come.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> The way things are going, a home garden is a good idea whose time has come.


My afternoon is watching YouTube video on gardening. Instead of electronics/cars/programming gardening it’s getting addictive


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

75% of the bids on YT are misleading anyway.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

*"Looks Like Volcano" - Smoke From Massive Walmart Fire Seen From Space *

"Looks Like Volcano" - Smoke From Massive Walmart Fire Seen From Space | ZeroHedge


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

aliaj00 said:


> My afternoon is watching YouTube video on gardening. Instead of electronics/cars/programming gardening it’s getting addictive


Oh it is tooooo addictive. And when you get outdoors spending time at it, that too becomes addicting. Once in the groove of things, it becomes a huge stress reliever. Gardening is fun fun fun.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

No, gardening iw work, work, work. It's the result that is satisfying. Today especially, I'd plant a garden, small or large. We have a looming food crisis ahead.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Quite a fire at the Wallyworld dist center. I didn't know Chineseum stuff smoked so much...


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

SidecarFlip said:


> No, gardening iw work, work, work. It's the result that is satisfying. Today especially, I'd plant a garden, small or large. We have a looming food crisis ahead.


the work is fun fun fun. I get in shape, bets paying and working out at the gym.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You can come and do hay with me anytime you want. Good workout and I won't charge you for it either.... To me gardening is a necessary, not optional endeavor. This year will be fermenting cabbage for Kraut. I much prefer going to the root cellar of freezer and getting veges than going to the store and maybe getting the stuff, if it's even there.

I guarantee there will be an acute food shortage this fall and winter, some places worse than others.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> You can come and do hay with me anytime you want. Good workout and I won't charge you for it either.... To me gardening is a necessary, not optional endeavor. This year will be fermenting cabbage for Kraut. I much prefer going to the root cellar of freezer and getting veges than going to the store and maybe getting the stuff, if it's even there.
> 
> I guarantee there will be an acute food shortage this fall and winter, some places worse than others.


Let’s hope not, but it does not look good, hopefully in USA will be better. Egypt if I remember correctly had 5 month of wheat. Other countries similar. Balkans are far worse.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Pending, or predicted pending shortages aren't handled well by Humans. We are generally gatherers and hoarders. So when the "sky is falling" mentality happens we go crazy. A prime example is last year's toilet paper shortage.......


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> Pending, or predicted pending shortages aren't handled well by Humans. We are generally gatherers and hoarders. So when the "sky is falling" mentality happens we go crazy. A prime example is last year's toilet paper shortage.......


Hahahhahaha yes I remember that one. I guess people forgot how to wash their rear end.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I figured if nothing else we could use shop towels or leaves... Or like Arabs do, your left hand fingers. Never shake hands with an Arab if the offer you the left as you have no idea where it's been...  Keith just came by and picked up the M9 and we were talking about the current situation (he not only owns the Kubota dealership, he farms as well, about 400 acres). He agrees that this year will be horrible for farmers in general. Marginal operators will probably fold.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> I figured if nothing else we could use shop towels or leaves... Or like Arabs do, your left hand fingers. Never shake hands with an Arab if the offer you the left as you have no idea where it's been...  Keith just came by and picked up the M9 and we were talking about the current situation (he not only owns the Kubota dealership, he farms as well, about 400 acres). He agrees that this year will be horrible for farmers in general. Marginal operators will probably fold.


I wonder how did grandpa and gran grandpa did it without 🧻


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Used an old copy of a Sears catalog....lol


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Used an old copy of a Sears catalog....lol


Hahahahhahahahhahahha


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

History of the Bidet | Bidet.org


Ever wanted to know the history of how the modern bidet came to be? From primitive buckets to Napoleon’s silver bidet, here’s everything you need to know about the history of the bidet.




www.bidet.org




More hand labor intensive 😅 but more hygienic. And it’s green environment friendly, toiletpapergeddon proof.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

SidecarFlip said:


> You can come and do hay with me anytime you want. Good workout and I won't charge you for it either.... To me gardening is a necessary, not optional endeavor. This year will be fermenting cabbage for Kraut. I much prefer going to the root cellar of freezer and getting veges than going to the store and maybe getting the stuff, if it's even there.
> 
> I guarantee there will be an acute food shortage this fall and winter, some places worse than others.


I'll help you with hay IF you help with my hay. 5,000 SQ bales, loading the wagons by hand and then again into the barns.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not interested in a cold butt wash. They are primarily for gals to keep their cooters washed.

When I was a kid, I spent my summers on my grandparents farm and they had a 2 holer. Every so many years when it was full, they'd move it to a new location, but always on the bank above the garden. They always grew a nice garden with human fertilizer. Worked the garden 100% by hand. Back then, you had horses to work the ground with or manually. They raised beef on about 150 acres and no tractor ever touched any of it. Great thing about an outhouse is, you cannot plug it up and business time was always quick, especially in the winter.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

aliaj00 said:


> History of the Bidet | Bidet.org
> 
> 
> Ever wanted to know the history of how the modern bidet came to be? From primitive buckets to Napoleon’s silver bidet, here’s everything you need to know about the history of the bidet.
> ...


Not really....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ovrszd said:


> Pending, or predicted pending shortages aren't handled well by Humans. We are generally gatherers and hoarders. So when the "sky is falling" mentality happens we go crazy. A prime example is last year's toilet paper shortage.......


Shop towels and even filling station towels were AWOL during 2020 too. Likewise canning jar lids and wide mouth mason jars. On the TBN site, there is a long thread called SHORTAGES. People just spot what's missing in their neck of the woods stores.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Not interested in a cold butt wash. They are primarily for gals to keep their cooters washed.
> 
> When I was a kid, I spent my summers on my grandparents farm and they had a 2 holer. Every so many years when it was full, they'd move it to a new location, but always on the bank above the garden. They always grew a nice garden with human fertilizer. Worked the garden 100% by hand. Back then, you had horses to work the ground with or manually. They raised beef on about 150 acres and no tractor ever touched any of it. Great thing about an outhouse is, you cannot plug it up and business time was always quick, especially in the winter.


Hahahhaha that’s for sure. More then 5 min and you have you life going before your eyes. And not talking about the knees getting tired.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

aliaj00 said:


> Hahahhaha that’s for sure. More then 5 min and you have you life going before your eyes. And not talking about the knees getting tired.


I was in the EU back in 2013. It wasn't too far out in the country from any city, but the restaurant bathrooms were a sink and a hole in the floor. The hole had 2 porcelain pads to place your shoes as you squatted for a #2. To flush, you took the sink wand sprayer over to the hole and rinsed away! This was in western EU, not the eastern part either. The bathroom looked modern otherwise.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sometimes being 100% civilized has it's drawbacks. commodes are a waste of water, always have been. When I'm out farming and I have to go, it's a farmers squat next to the tractor and my ever present roll of TP inside. Far as whizzing, whenever it's convenient and no one is watching.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Sometimes being 100% civilized has it's drawbacks. commodes are a waste of water, always have been. When I'm out farming and I have to go, it's a farmers squat next to the tractor and my ever present roll of TP inside. Far as whizzing, whenever it's convenient and no one is watching.


True


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

aliaj00 said:


> True


I like the hybrid. The commodities and hygiene of a bidet in the house. And outside as everyone else.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Candidly, I don't care where you plant your tush or on what or when for that matter. How did we get on this subject is beyond me. I'm done with it. Wiped it clean.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Candidly, I don't care where you plant your tush or on what or when for that matter. How did we get on this subject is beyond me. I'm done with it. Wiped it clean.


Hahhahaha closing the hole.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

aliaj00 said:


> Hahhahaha closing the hole.


Well, we could say this thread got CORN HOLED really fast.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

aliaj00 said:


> I wonder how did grandpa and gran grandpa did it without 🧻


I grew up without it. Didn't have an indoor toilet either.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

aliaj00 said:


> Hahahahhahahahhahahha


Truth.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

aliaj00 said:


> History of the Bidet | Bidet.org
> 
> 
> Ever wanted to know the history of how the modern bidet came to be? From primitive buckets to Napoleon’s silver bidet, here’s everything you need to know about the history of the bidet.
> ...


I've used toilets in Arabic and SE Asian countries that were just a hole in the floor. A small water hose laying nearby. Unisex. Often, no door.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> I've used toilets in Arabic and SE Asian countries that were just a hole in the floor. A small water hose laying nearby. Unisex. Often, no door.


I promised to close the hole on this topic but my grandpa house in the mountains “build around 1880” toilet was outside constructed with wood sidings and two stones and a drain between and you needed to carry the bucket of water to flush and clean the rear end. Totally unisex. It had a door flimsy but it was there. Crazy memories having to go outside during thunderstorms ⛈ as a child.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

aliaj00 said:


> I promised to close the hole on this topic but my grandpa house in the mountains “build around 1880” toilet was outside constructed with wood sidings and two stones and a drain between and you needed to carry the bucket of water to flush and clean the rear end. Totally unisex. It had a door flimsy but it was there. Crazy memories having to go outside during thunderstorms ⛈ as a child.


Thunderstorms weren't bad. Middle of the night Winter wading thru snow was the worst.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd hate to see what crops this is going to produce!


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

pogobill said:


> I'd hate to see what crops this is going to produce!


😂😂😂😂😂😂 what’s a good one.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> I'd hate to see what crops this is going to produce!


Oh Canada ! Why? 

*3,000 Canadian Pacific Rail Workers Strike As Fertilizer Shipments Grind To Halt *


Canadian Pacific rail work stoppage could hit US agriculture | AP News


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

*Severe Drought & "Dust Bowl Conditions" Threaten Disastrous Winter Wheat Harvest In The US*
Severe Drought & "Dust Bowl Conditions" Threaten Disastrous Winter Wheat Harvest In The US | ZeroHedge










Gardening saved so many during the wars and depressions.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Gardening waved so many during the wars and depressions.


What does it mean, sorry for my poor English?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

aliaj00 said:


> What does it mean, sorry for my poor English?


I think he meant "saved".


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

pogobill said:


> I think he meant "saved".


Shit my mind froze, I should have imagined 😅😅😅😅


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

I need to X-ray my left hand, the finger hurts when lifting topsoil bags.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

aliaj00 said:


> What does it mean, sorry for my poor English?


 

My finger hurts typing today like lifting topsoil bags. Too many type-os.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> My finger hurts typing today like lifting topsoil bags. Too many type-os.


Yes, 🙈🙈🙈🤪😂


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

aliaj00 said:


> Yes, 🙈🙈🙈🤪😂


Ah, I get it now. Monkey See, monkey do, I see a monkey just like you. LOL 

Long as I'm not a Seamonkey. hahaha

About this thread, are people not really waking up that a real food crisis is at hand? The coming days and weeks ahead will just wax worse finding food and deals. Food banks are straining to their limits too. 

The midwest grain basket of America is withered right now. Getting Ag fertilizers is very hard to come by. Think, we feed both humans and livestock and the excess goes to Ethanol fuel production that can not be eaten. 

Food on the table can be had if people get to it or people work with others to do it on borrowed land.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Ah, I get it now. Monkey See, monkey do, I see a monkey just like you. LOL
> 
> Long as I'm not a Seamonkey. hahaha
> 
> ...


Looks like you are a good man. Please don’t change. People will notice usually at last moment when it does not change a thing. Sad but real😩


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bmaverick said:


> Oh Canada ! Why?
> 
> *3,000 Canadian Pacific Rail Workers Strike As Fertilizer Shipments Grind To Halt *
> 
> ...


The Canadian Pacific railway is back to work..... and the spot price of potash is climbing everywhere.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

pogobill said:


> The Canadian Pacific railway is back to work..... and the spot price of potash is climbing everywhere.


😩


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Like I said the wholesale price (what I pay) has doubled since the Ukraine conflict started. Went from 19 USD to 30 USD per sack. Won't impact me this year as I have about 4000 pounds (granulated urea), in the barn. Next year, who knows.

Everything is exponentially more expensive. Gonna be a bad year for farmers, with the drought out west (not an issue here, looks like this year will be a repeat of last year far as precipitation goes.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Like I said the wholesale price (what I pay) has doubled since the Ukraine conflict started. Went from 19 USD to 30 USD per sack. Won't impact me this year as I have about 4000 pounds (granulated urea), in the barn. Next year, who knows.
> 
> Everything is exponentially more expensive. Gonna be a bad year for farmers, with the drought out west (not an issue here, looks like this year will be a repeat of last year far as precipitation goes.


At retailers 2019 50# wheat was around 12~14$ 2022 50#~19$ before Ukraine at least in nyc


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

Shrinkflation will hit a bit harder too.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

aliaj00 said:


> Shrinkflation will hit a bit harder too.


Exactly, and the size of your dinner plate as well.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

aliaj00 said:


> At retailers 2019 50# wheat was around 12~14$ 2022 50#~19$ before Ukraine at least in nyc


Are you talking about certified seed or raw wheat and do you know the difference?

Just bought a 50 pound sack of certified vernal alfalfa for over seeding and it was 250 bucks.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Exactly, and the size of your dinner plate as well.


Like some wise politician once said..'You are only 3 meals away from going hungry'...

Why the freezers stay full and so does the root cellar. This coming year you are going to see a lot of people going hungry, right here in America.

Best part is, they don't have a clue about what is going down and the media is playing stupid about it, as usual.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Are you talking about certified seed or raw wheat and do you know the difference?
> 
> Just bought a 50 pound sack of certified vernal alfalfa for over seeding and it was 250 bucks.


Guys go easy on me. I was talking about general wheat flour prices. I am simple in my thinking 😅😅😅😅


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I am.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> I am.


Thanks 🙏


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

My words of wisdom for you and everyone else on the forum..

If you can grow a garden this year do it and grow vegetables that you can either can or preserve by hanging or layering. If you cannot see if you can share garden with someone. You'd be surprised how many people will trade garden labor for the bounty the garden produces.

Keep your freezers stocked with frozen foodstuffs like chicken or beef or even frozen vegetables. We always grow Ambrosia SE sweet corn and strip the kernels from the cobs and freeze them in ziplock bags.

Buy what you can fresh and use it all, don't be wasteful. Remember there are people starving out there. Throwing food out is a cardinal sin.

Keep extra distilled or spring water on hand as well.

Things are going to get tough this year, much tougher than you have ever experienced in your lifetimes, be prepared and remember, you are only 3 meals way from hunger..

I'm not a prepper, I just err on the side of caution.

Finally for you that have firearms, know how to use them properly and have enough rounds on hand as well and keep a loaded firearm near where you sleep at night. I keep a pistol under my pillow, close at hand. It may save your life or your loved one's life.

My tips for the upcoming year...

I have a bad feeling about how things are going in the world today and I don't want to see any of my forum friends get caught with their drawers down. Never say 'it cannot happen to me' That is a false presumption. It can very easily.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> My words of wisdom for you and everyone else on the forum..
> 
> If you can grow a garden this year do it and grow vegetables that you can either can or preserve by hanging or layering. If you cannot see if you can share garden with someone. You'd be surprised how many people will trade garden labor for the bounty the garden produces.
> 
> ...


Words of wisdom.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

Lol Biden and europe is saying the food shortages will be real.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

aliaj00 said:


> Lol Biden and europe is saying the food shortages will be real.


Time to give it a rest. I believe we all know the scenario and don't need to be constantly reminded about it.

Told everyone what to do. Not much more to be said at this point.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Our Planting season is officially behind schedule now. Last year corn planting started the 23rd of March. Two years ago it was 24th of March. 

With our forecasted weather nothing will be planted for another 7-10 days.

It'll be a mad rush when it starts....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

With the price of a sack of certified seed corn where it is today, I'd be real careful with it as replanting will be costly, not only the seed but the cost of additional fuel to plant it. You are about to see the commodity prices skyrocket but the ratio of 'what it takes' to what it is will not realize any more farm profit at all. All will be 'status quo' and the consumer will take the hit as usual. Trickle down effect.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Yep. Replanting is always a risk. The pressure comes from the length of the ideal planting dates. The Genetics of corn and soy beans continually evolves. Now for our area they say soy beans need to be planted by 17 May. That compresses the corn planting season.

This year corn planting isn't going to start until the 4th or 5th of April at the very earliest. So they have 40 days to get their corn planted so they can switch to soy beans. That's a serious crunch.

With a narrower profit margin it becomes even more critical to get things done in a timely manner.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

All depends on the unknown quantity...The weather. Have that same issue here with my hay. Too wet and disaster, too dry and disaster. Very fine line between a good harvest and a bad one. Why I'm glad I'm retired. I can play the window without having to worry about a day job. Now if I go to work for my dealer which is highly likely, him being a farmer, he knows the game well.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Got diesel anything, better get it before it climbs even higher. 

Global Diesel Shortage To Push Oil Prices Much Higher | ZeroHedge


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Propaganda??? Hard to discern reality from fiction today and I don't consider Zero Hedge to be all that reliable anyway. Fuel prices don't mean much to me as I pass that along in crop prices to my customers.

Get yourself a wheeled toaster and be happy.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

SidecarFlip said:


> Propaganda??? Hard to discern reality from fiction today and I don't consider Zero Hedge to be all that reliable anyway. Fuel prices don't mean much to me as I pass that along in crop prices to my customers.
> 
> Get yourself a wheeled toaster and be happy.


ZH tends to follow the reported market trends with backed market analysis. They quote a tremendous amount of references too. Hard to find that on the 3 letter news sites.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't tune into 3 letter propaganda websites anyway. I have better things to do like pick my nose.

I don't drive all that much anyway, Covid cured me of that habit. and when I do go anywhere, I consolidate my stops into one trip and my buggy gets 40 mpg anyway.

I own a pair of very fuel efficient tractors too and I keep them well maintained and clean the air filters regularly too.

I chuckle when I think about the people that have T4 final tractors that have to run them at elevated rpm all the time and how they dump raw fuel into the catalytic reduction units to incinerate the soot. Only time mine are at rated rpm is when I need them to be. Most of the time, I'm well below that. Irun at maximum torque not rpm and I'll run in 1000 pto mode but at 540 with an adapter 21-6 spline because that puts me in the torque range but still equates to 540 at the stub. The dual speed was an expensive option but over the years has paid for itself in fuel savings. This tear I will forego excessive idling to conserve fuel as well. Not that I'm eating it because I'm not. I have to pay for it up front but it comes back in product cost.

If I put 5K miles on my car per year, I'd be surprised. Same way with my pickup truck. All it does is farm related stuff. Maybe 2500 miles a year.

It is what it is. You either deal with it or crawl in a hole. I feel for the Canadians where fuel is already stupid high.

You know who is at fault anyway. Don't need to name him.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Up up up.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

*BIDEN CASUALLY SAYS FOOD SHORTAGE "GOING TO BE REAL"*
Biden Casually Says Food Shortage "Going To Be Real" As Necessary "Price" Of Anti-Russia Sanctions (blacklistednews.com)

*Update(15:55ET): *Nothing to see here... only the President of the United States speaking at an emergency summit of NATO heads making somewhat overly casual sounding references regarding likely massive energy and food shortages...


> *"It’s going to be real,"* Biden said at a news conference in Brussels. "*The price of the sanctions is not just imposed upon Russia*. It’s imposed upon an awful lot of countries as well, including European countries and our country as well."


So, keep GARDENING ! More than ever this should be a HUGE sign to go GREEN THUMB crazy this year !


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> *BIDEN CASUALLY SAYS FOOD SHORTAGE "GOING TO BE REAL"*
> Biden Casually Says Food Shortage "Going To Be Real" As Necessary "Price" Of Anti-Russia Sanctions (blacklistednews.com)
> 
> *Update(15:55ET): *Nothing to see here... only the President of the United States speaking at an emergency summit of NATO heads making somewhat overly casual sounding references regarding likely massive energy and food shortages...
> ...


As I stated in my post 90. Just do it and don't be dependent on the supermarket because the supermarket can let you down (and probably will).

I don't recognize the current person sitting in the oval office as MY president anyway, so whatever blather that comes from him, I totally disregard. I feel bad for urban dwellers with no where to garden. Last time I checked you could not grow vegetables on concrete.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

?????????????


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

pogobill said:


> ?????????????


Pardon me Bill, I slipped.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bmaverick said:


> *BIDEN CASUALLY SAYS FOOD SHORTAGE "GOING TO BE REAL"*
> Biden Casually Says Food Shortage "Going To Be Real" As Necessary "Price" Of Anti-Russia Sanctions (blacklistednews.com)
> 
> *Update(15:55ET): *Nothing to see here... only the President of the United States speaking at an emergency summit of NATO heads making somewhat overly casual sounding references regarding likely massive energy and food shortages...
> ...


*[This is from an RSS news feed I subscribe to just dealing with the SHORTAGES. It's interesting to see the Google Trends chart link below. I never would of thought its this bad in America.] *

Further events happening. Got the editable, incredible, egg like TV ads years ago said, expect to pay 2X or 3X very soon. 









Nearly 80% of Americans said they faced shortages at the grocery store in the last 3 three months, according to a new survey


Shortages result from the bogged-down supply chain and continue effects of previous COVID-19 outbreaks.




www.businessinsider.in





The headlines below are all from March 2022:

• Nearly 80% of Americans said they faced shortages at the grocery store in the last 3 three months, according to a new survey



> _More than three-quarters of Americans, 79%, say they've experienced shortages of grocery items they wanted to buy in the last three months, according to a new survey of 998 US adults by SurveyMonkey on February 17. The study was commissioned by Momentive
> More than half of respondents said that they've faced shortages of *meat or eggs and paper products, like toilet paper and paper towels*. *Dairy product shortages* were noticed by 50% of respondents, while canned good shortages were a bit rarer, experienced by 41% of those surveyed._


(*Note*: The Business Insider headline specifies that "last 3 months." Long before the Russia/Ukraine conflict.)

• The Great French Fry Shortage and How It Is Affecting the Global Food Supply

• Minnesota food shelves seeking boost in donations as hunger projected to rise

• Grocery stores see shortage of frozen pizzas, raw dough

• Bird flu could spark jump in chicken prices on top of inflation: Report

• The Food Shortage is Here, and People are Prepping

• Grocery Shoppers Are Complaining That Shortages Are At An All-Time High

While there are dozens of search pages to go through, these are a great representation of what is being seen, just in March 2022.

Also the Farmer's Report on chicken trends published on March 25, 2022 explaining the poultry market information, highlights a number of different cuts that will be more expensive and others that will see even more severe shortages.
_This week, analysts report that the breast meat and tender markets are poised to continue to increase. Urner Barry has reported that small and medium boneless breasts are at record high prices. Small bone-in and boneless products are under intense supply pressure, as analysts report lower cumulative placements over last year, due primarily to hatchability. Analysts forecast price increases for jumbo breasts through May, and jumbo tenders through August. Industry analysts report that continued labor issues, high feed cost and ingredient shortages are hampering production in Further Processing facilities. Retail and Further Processing demand continues to increase, creating additional pressure in the foodservice supply arena. Analysts expect higher prices and tight supplies of boneless breast meat and tenders into the second quarter, based on low cold storage levels, fuel price increases and supply constraints._

A Google search trend graph is one of those things you have to see to fully understand the severity of what Americans are seeing and where. 

*THE SHORT LIST....................
*
In a previous piece we offered links to a large variety of food products with reasonable prices and availability and delivery options, but here I would like to focus on a shorter list of products we are seeing the most warnings about.

In other words, chicken, eggs and dairy products will be our focus today. 

*Chicken:* With the recent reports regarding chicken and the expected severity of the shortages here and more to come, along with the news that prices are going to continue going up, stocking up on different cuts of chicken now, could save you a small fortune in the upcoming months. 

*BOTTOM LINE*

While there is no shortage *of* food shortages, there are items such and chicken and dairy products that are suffering a confluence of events that are making the issue increase almost weekly.

Americans need to ask themselves what will they do if the store shelves all of a sudden cannot be restocked at all.

If you are prepared for that, then your suffering will be minimal, especially compared to those that refuse to pay attention and are depending on the time to do that last minute "panic" shopping when the media finally get around to detailing the severity of the issue.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

By that time it will be already to late. man not a single good news in 2 years.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

We will not be out of the woods for a long time on rising diesel prices and the supply. 

*Bloomberg *
Diesel Prices
Diesel is another significant input into farming, and it too is facing a global supply crunch.

Javier Blas, an energy and commodities columnist at _Bloomberg_ whose Twitter account is an absolute must-follow, recently published an editorial sounding the alarm:

“_The dire diesel supply situation predates the Russian invasion of Ukraine. While global oil demand hasn’t yet reached its pre-pandemic level, global diesel consumption surged to a fresh all-time high in the fourth quarter of 2021. The boom reflects the lopsided Covid economic recovery, with transportation demand spiking to ease supply-chain messes.

“European refineries have struggled to match this revival in demand. One key reason is pricey natural gas. Refineries use gas to produce hydrogen, which they then use to remove sulphur from diesel. The spike in gas prices in late 2021 made that process prohibitively expensive, cutting diesel output._”Once again, we discover the vital role natural gas plays in many downstream verticals. With inventories at record lows and supplies constrained, the retail price of diesel in the US smashed previous record highs.



In Europe, which depends heavily on Russian imports for both diesel and its semi-processed oil precursor, the wholesale market is on the verge of breaking. 

Equipment and working forces
As expensive as it is to fuel the field equipment needed to farm, keeping them operational _at all_ is becoming an ever-growing challenge. The same chip shortage constraining automobile production has struck the farming equipment industry, making new equipment and spare parts harder to come by. Farmers in Iowa recently vented their frustration at a Republican forum on agriculture:

“_… they bemoaned the hit-and-miss availability of parts to fix their equipment — the result of pandemic disruptions in the production of those parts. Iowa Rep. Ross Paustian, R-Walcott, is a farmer who said his neighbor was forced to buy a hydraulic pump for his tractor from a Nebraska dealership because it was the only place in the country that had it stocked.

“Jim Boyer, an Emmet County farmer, had a similar, personal anecdote. He’s awaiting a $40 emissions-related sensor for his tractor, and he’s not sure if it will arrive anytime soon.

“‘I cannot drive that tractor — a quarter-million-dollar piece of equipment — because I cannot get that sensor,’ he said._”

Compounding these challenges with machinery is a burgeoning labor shortage that is rapidly adding pressure to this brewing catastrophe.

Although the labor issues in the US span well beyond agriculture, there are aspects that exacerbate the impact on farmers, including the physical labor intensity and seasonality of many roles, as well as the reliance on foreign laborers to fill key positions US citizens have historically shunned. This is especially challenging in light of vaccine mandates at border crossings.

Here’s a recent report from Wisconsin Public Radio which describes the challenges well:

“_While some farms employ workers all year round, Strader said many jobs are seasonal, starting in March and April and going until late fall when harvest ends.

“With producers on edge about hiring for this year, Strader said many farms started recruiting earlier than usual and developed a contingency plan for how to make it through the season without employees. That could mean discontinuing certain markets or scaling back the variety of produce that they’re growing._”

Farmers are also competing with other sectors for a limited pool of labor. The gap between job openings and unemployed but willing workers across the entire US continues to widen…

Farmers on the brink of collapse around the world - A global famine is no joke - Have your plan! - Strange Sounds

---

The article continues with the Propane needed to DRY grains. Then to the processors, packagers and in the grocery stores. Our supply chain problems are still a mess. 

Garden Like Your Life Depends On It. A slogan from the IAFarmer site back in 2020.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Javier never mentioned that the oil companies are making record profits, did he?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Javier never mentioned that the oil companies are making record profits, did he?


Indeed.  

The saying of, Follow the money holds true. 

There will be loosers, meaning us the people and the winners, those who are running the show (game). 

Seems like we are being cornered like rats from all directions. The same game that put Lenin in power.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Indeed.
> 
> The saying of, Follow the money holds true.
> 
> ...


A bit different now. USA history is different.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

aliaj00 said:


> A bit different now. USA history is different.


Yes, the history is now smoke and mirrors of agendas. There is nothing true anymore. Like Phil Collins sang, This Is The Land Of Confusion.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> We will not be out of the woods for a long time on rising diesel prices and the supply.
> *I have this view with Bloomberg, mostly fake news.. Some of it is correct, some isn't. Me, I don't do fake news or talking heads with space between their ears, empty space.*
> 
> For me, this year will be no different that last year, I just adjust the cost of my forage to absorb my cost increase. Real simple for me. I didn't go out and purchase a new 45 grand baler because I thought the end of the world was coming. Quite the contrary and I really don't care what happens in Europe, they made their bed a long time ago. Time to sleep in it.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> _“‘I cannot drive that tractor — a quarter-million-dollar piece of equipment — because I cannot get that sensor,’ he said._”


Interesting comment. No one broke his arm to go out and buy the latest and greatest in electronic controlled equipment other than his ego.

Farmer are their own worst enemies. Gotta have this and gotta have that to stay ahead. Pure BS far as I'm concerned.

With farmers like him, the old saying of 'Farm until you go broke' applies. I have ZERO sympathy for him or his plight. Did it all by himself.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

Electronics/software are good as long as there is cheap and steady supply. The logic is good the economic implementation is the obscure the equipment by keeping programs and schematics to themselves rendering repair and troubleshooting to zero. What’s why I like Linux and other free hardware that are opensource


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Unlike Daryl I have the opposite view of farmers. The industry has evolved and naturally grown. The profit margins are narrower and input costs much much higher. Very few small farmers in my area that don't have an outside source of income to support their operation. Might be a part time job for the man. Most times it's the woman working offsite at a payroll job. Her income pays all the daily living expenses.

My large farmer friend/neighbor plants 25,000 acres. How many JD 4020s with 6 row planters would that require? How many JD 6600 combines with 6 row heads would that require?

They have no choice but go big. The technology pays for itself in efficiency.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> Unlike Daryl I have the opposite view of farmers. The industry has evolved and naturally grown. The profit margins are narrower and input costs much much higher. Very few small farmers in my area that don't have an outside source of income to support their operation. Might be a part time job for the man. Most times it's the woman working offsite at a payroll job. Her income pays all the daily living expenses.
> 
> My large farmer friend/neighbor plants 25,000 acres. How many JD 4020s with 6 row planters would that require? How many JD 6600 combines with 6 row heads would that require?
> 
> They have no choice but go big. The technology pays for itself in efficiency.


Till you have current situation, then I pays off in stability


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

aliaj00 said:


> Till you have current situation, then I pays off in stability


Explain?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> They have no choice but go big. The technology pays for itself in efficiency.


Not really.....Until it breaks down and sure seem to me like the latest units with their electronic controlled everything have a high occurrence of failure. I get to see it all the time down the road.

My take is, farmers are their own worst enemies, they have to have the latest and greatest no matter what and the latest and greatest adversely impacts the bottom line in many ways and none of the good either.

Like my buddy down the road with all his late model JD's. They are constantly having issues with them and that impacts their bottom line and not in a good way either. He's probably running 3 million of rolling stock and I bet few of them don't have notes on them either.

This going to be a bad year. You get a couple in a row and have outstanding notes on that late model equipment and bam, you are bankrupt. Those notes to stop being due just because you have a bad year. The finance company don't care.

Why I'm always very careful when buying new equipment and why my turnover rate is 7 years. I've carefully gaged the incidents of repair versus non repair time. 

Of course that don't apply to tractors at all. I don't want a new tractor with it's inherent issues thanks to the T4 mandates. I full expect mine to outlast me. I don't have the same feeling about the new stuff at all.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

That sort of applies to another farmer friend I have. He's a produce farmer and always runs solidly in the black because he don't ascribe to the latest and greatest and newest rolling stock, hence no payments. He has older JD's as well and if they need rebuilt, he gets them rebuilt and keeps on running them. A rebuild is a helluva lot cheaper that a new one and like me, he won't buy anything that is T4 so he keeps on running and rebuilding his older tractors and implements.

He's the one with the 4020 that the hour meter has been turned over once already.

He lives in a big house, gets a new pickup truck every other year and has money in the bank (invested) always. He's not shackled to any payment books and pays cash because he has cash. I get all my cabbage and peppers from him every year.

Two different farmers, two different philosophies about business. Both of them farm hundreds of acres and I know which one has the less grief too.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I can predict with almost certainty that a number of farmers will go tits up this year and it will be the ones who have leveraged themselves in to it. I like new and shiny myself but I don't want that new and shiny payment book and I never want to be indentured to any finance company. Our farm is free and clear (minus taxes) and I like it that way and plan on keeping it that way.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> Explain?


Meaning it pays off to have the farm even if you have a side job in a situation like the current one. My grandpa said that a worker working/living in the city is a farmer without land.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Behind every successful farmer is a wife that works in town.... my uncle used to say..... he did hay.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Behind every successful farmer is a wife that works in town.... my uncle used to say..... he did hay.


So you say that the money the farmer does is lower then what the wife does? Or the money the wife does is steady income on bad years?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Behind every successful farmer is a wife that works in town.... my uncle used to say..... he did hay.


In my case that don't apply as she's retired as well and the farm enterprise has never impacted eiteh my personal or her personal money. It has always paid it's own bills. If it didn't, I'd quit doing it..


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Far as new T4 final electronically controlled everything, if tractor builders had adopted an across the board standard like the automakers did with OBD 1-4, there would not be an issue with 'right to repair' or the ongoing litigation that is presently in the courts.

Every manufacture adopted their own unique proprietary systems of diagnostics so it's impossible to communicate with the ECM's unless you purchase a bootleg adapter. I can use my Autel scan tool on any of our vehicles to diagnose and download trouble codes and with the Autel it even tells you what part is suspect.

You won't do that with a tractor because each make has it's own unique access ports and requires a scan tool that only the OEM for that particular make can provide and they don't sell them. In fact a Kubota authorized dealer like mine, has to LEASE the san tool for a yearly charge.

Far as I'm concerned, it's BS. Far as farmers are concerned, it's BS as well. To a manufacturer, they are all guilty of it and it needs to have a course correction which is why it's being litigated presently.

Like the guy who replaced his DPF cannister. he had to have the dealer come out and plug into his data port to reset the ECM so the new component would work properly and of course had to pay the dealer for that. That is BS. if the data ports were standardized, you could do that yourself and not be beholding to a dealer and certainly not having to pay for it.

Until that issue is adjudicated, I would never consider any T4 diesel engine in anything.

My opinion and it's not gonna change.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

I totally agree, that’s an abuse of market power. That’s why most people who do electronics almost always have a open hardware/software development board. In reality the hardware required for tractors and cars is less then a modern day raspberrypi “35$”. The one who will go open source first will win the crown


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I don't know open source from open the door and don't much care...


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> I don't know open source from open the door and don't much care...


Hahahhahahaha 😂


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Not really.....Until it breaks down and sure seem to me like the latest units with their electronic controlled everything have a high occurrence of failure. I get to see it all the time down the road.
> 
> My take is, farmers are their own worst enemies, they have to have the latest and greatest no matter what and the latest and greatest adversely impacts the bottom line in many ways and none of the good either.
> 
> ...


Daryl,

I dug thru my many videos and pics looking for the best example of what the new technology brings to the table and how it pays for itself. 

I think this video is the best example I have.





__





YouTube


Share your videos with friends, family, and the world.



studio.youtube.com


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> Daryl,
> 
> I dug thru my many videos and pics looking for the best example of what the new technology brings to the table and how it pays for itself.
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Here's another example of technology improving efficiency. Fall Corn Harvest.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

aliaj00 said:


> Link?


I screwed that one up. If you click on the _You Tube above it should open it. Hope I did better on the second one. If that doesn't work, let me know. You guys really need to see the first video.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> I screwed that one up. If you click on the _You Tube above it should open it. Hope I did better on the second one. If that doesn't work, let me know. You guys really need to see the first video.


It worked now 😁


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Let me try that first one again.....


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I need a Grandchild to do this for me. Let me try again to post the first video.
Sorry guys......


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> I need a Grandchild to do this for me. Let me try again to post the first video.
> Sorry guys......


The idea is electronics/programming and mechatronics can help a person who is doing two jobs, on a small scale but it comes with the BIG a setback that if something brakes you need a lot of work. Basically works fine when there is no shortage of chips etc “ideal society” 😅 I would dream of making the tractor fully remote. But it’s just a silly dream now. The parts you need to keep on standby and account for shortages etc is more costly then the actual work.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

No tracks in the crop field


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> No tracks in the crop field


The drone limit is small now if it does not have a transponder


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

aliaj00 said:


> The idea is electronics/programming and mechatronics can help a person who is doing two jobs, on a small scale but it comes with the BIG a setback that if something brakes you need a lot of work. Basically works fine when there is no shortage of chips etc “ideal society” 😅 I would dream of making the tractor fully remote. But it’s just a silly dream now. The parts you need to keep on standby and account for shortages etc is more costly then the actual work.


My friend has already been told that JD will bring him a Demo autonomous tractor as soon as they have one available. They are anxious to see it and try it out. But they suffer no delusions about owning one yet. Their point is that it still requires someone to ride "herd" on it. Field repairs of equipment. Move from farm to farm. They can hire an employee daily much, much cheaper than the cost and operation of the autonomous version.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> No tracks in the crop field


It didn't appear that his controller had a screen big enough to offer any type of GPS? Also didn't see any global antenna on the helicopter. So how does he know he's getting good cover? Or how does he prevent overspray?

Here in the States smaller versions are showing up. I think they would be fine for spot spraying.

My Drone is smart enough to "plot" a field by programming it before liftoff.

It'll all get there eventually.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> It didn't appear that his controller had a screen big enough to offer any type of GPS? Also didn't see any global antenna on the helicopter. So how does he know he's getting good cover? Or how does he prevent overspray?
> 
> Here in the States smaller versions are showing up. I think they would be fine for spot spraying.
> 
> ...


Over 250grams requires a registration if you hit over 25kg you need to get do other paperwork


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

aliaj00 said:


> Over 250grams requires a registration if you hit over 25kg you need to get do other paperwork


25kg is small weight if you account for the weight of the sucker itself 🤣


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

ovrszd said:


> I need a Grandchild to do this for me. Let me try again to post the first video.
> Sorry guys......


Nice couple of videos. It is amazing what they do in those large fields with the gps controls.
Some of the larger farms back here are using some gps control with planters and sprayers being 
the prime examples and some of the Big Mo mowers and tractors with the triple head mowers.
We still count rows for the sprayer and visualize cutting of a land to square a field.
I get perturbed with my self when I split a hay field and end up with a two foot wide strip at one end that I have to play with in my last 2-3 passes to trim in.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't think I've ever seen a perfectly rectangular or square field ever, especially a hay field. Every hayfield I tend to is odd shaped, some worse than others but none with straight edges which is why I run a disc machine with chevron crimp rolls (NH 1409 side pull)(to be replaced by a disc machine late this year, center swing) with flail conditioning. Back in the day I ran a JD side pull MoCo with an SCH cutter bar and rubber roll conditioning (which I keep in the shed for a spare machine, just in case I have an issue)

Problem with a sickle bar machine, even one with an SCH roller cutterbar is, you cannot overcut the odd shaped perimeters without fouling the cutterbar with already cut crop. That in the fact that any sickle bar machine is inherently slower than a disc machine. With the disc machine, I can cut at any speed up to 7 mph, so long as the field conditions allow it. In fact with a disc machine, the heaver the throughput is, the better the machine runs which is the opposite of a sickle bar machine.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

LouNY said:


> I get perturbed with my self when I split a hay field and end up with a two foot wide strip at one end that I have to play with in my last 2-3 passes to trim in.


I tend to do the same thing as well, if I split one of the hayfields. Guess I'm bad at judging distances. I tend to square them off and then do the perimeter clean up at the end. If I was row cropping I'd also be running gps but with running just hay, there is no need for a GPS unit or the added expense. I don't get concerned when spraying for invasive weeds or fertilizing with 46 granulated, I can pretty much judge the spacing. I don't even use a foam marker unit, just wing it.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

LouNY said:


> Nice couple of videos. It is amazing what they do in those large fields with the gps controls.
> Some of the larger farms back here are using some gps control with planters and sprayers being
> the prime examples and some of the Big Mo mowers and tractors with the triple head mowers.
> We still count rows for the sprayer and visualize cutting of a land to square a field.
> I get perturbed with my self when I split a hay field and end up with a two foot wide strip at one end that I have to play with in my last 2-3 passes to trim in.


They call them "tracks" here. The GPS on the combine is smart enough to set a track when cutting beans that leaves a head full swath on the last pass. Pretty impressive. Same with corn rows.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Here's another very interesting video.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

7$+ gallon of on road diesel by exit 122 on 84 in NY


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

The local Love's near me just went over $5 in N Missouri.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> The local Love's near me just went over $5 in N Missouri.


It’s getting real bad.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Gonna get a lot worse.... I guess if you have a hobby tractor, feeding it will be expensive. I have no choice but to buy it but believe me, I will conserve wherever possible. The days of letting them idle to keep the cabs cool is done for sure.

I am glad neither of my Kubota's are fuel hogs. Sure glad I don't have one of those T4 final tractors that use diesel in the converters to burn off the carbon, all for the sake of cleaner air which China keeps on polluting with high sulfur coal and non ULSD diesel and can care less. What a lopsided deal that is. $150 bucks everytime I fill either tractor. When you buy fuel, just remember who did it to you and vote accordingly


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

Just finished reading this article in Italian news paper:


https://24plus.ilsole24ore.com/art/ucraina-mappa-russia-guerra-AEbmvwNB?s=hpl


They are saying Russia is blowing up grain depos all over Ukraine and destroying crop fields.

I got 60gallon diesel for the kubota l2501 realistically I don’t know how much it will last just got it out of gut feeling. Lol it’s getting into my nerves.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The underlying issue is, everything you buy at the market as well as just about everything you consume was on a big truck at some point and owners (fleet or OO's) still have to feed them too, so the cost of everything will also increase to keep pace with it. Cannot remember if I posted it on here or another forum but one of my good friends manages a fleet of 56 road tractors pulling Fed-Ex short doubles all over the country, from east coast to west coast with teak drivers and every time they fuel them (which is usually once a day, each fillup is in the excess of 100 bucks x 56 trucks. That is a wad every day. Fed-Ex pays a fuel surcharge to defray some of the cost but bottom line is, it's all passed right on to you and me, aka: consumers. Despite the fantasy of the current administration that electric vehicles are the way to fly, bottom line is and will be into the future is, we run on petroleum.

I predict it's gonna be a long, hot and terrible summer.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

Supermarkets in europe are starting to have rations on food. They are suppressing the news to keep people calm. It’s very unnerving


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

aliaj00 said:


> Just finished reading this article in Italian news paper:
> 
> 
> https://24plus.ilsole24ore.com/art/ucraina-mappa-russia-guerra-AEbmvwNB?s=hpl
> ...


Good article. People don't realize what the impact will be really. They will though most people today (especially urban dwellers) think that the stuff they buy at the local supermarket mysteriously appears there by magic, like the 'food fairy' brought it for them to purchase. Gonna be a real wake up call when the shelves are bare or the prices of what they do have is so high, those urban dwellers won't be able to buy anything. Like I said, gonna be a long hot summer and I'd not be surprised if civil disobedience don't erupt. Starving people can do some irrational things.

I'm gonna be into at least 2000 bucks to fill my bulk tank and you can bet your butt I'll pass that cost right on to my customers. I usually fill it 2 times a year.

Heck, I just went and bought 3 cases of Shell Rotella T6 (lucky I found it) to the tune of 160 bucks. Menards had exactly 3 cases on the shelf up high (and none down low) so I git a stock person to retrieve all they had. Finding T6 today is like finding a toothpick in a wood pile. You don't. Stuff has become unobtanium lately.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

aliaj00 said:


> Supermarkets in europe are starting to have rations on food. They are suppressing the news to keep people calm. It’s very unnerving


Understandable. Europe, especially urban Europe is under the Russian thumb.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Good article. People don't realize what the impact will be really. They will though most people today (especially urban dwellers) think that the stuff they buy at the local supermarket mysteriously appears there by magic, like the 'food fairy' brought it for them to purchase. Gonna be a real wake up call when the shelves are bare or the prices of what they do have is so high, those urban dwellers won't be able to buy anything. Like I said, gonna be a long hot summer and I'd not be surprised if civil disobedience don't erupt. Starving people can do some irrational things.
> 
> I'm gonna be into at least 2000 bucks to fill my bulk tank and you can bet your butt I'll pass that cost right on to my customers. I usually fill it 2 times a year.
> 
> Heck, I just went and bought 3 cases of Shell Rotella T6 (lucky I found it) to the tune of 160 bucks. Menards had exactly 3 cases on the shelf up high (and none down low) so I git a stock person to retrieve all they had. Finding T6 today is like finding a toothpick in a wood pile. You don't. Stuff has become unobtanium lately.


I got oil for 1 engine oil change and minor stuff oil filter diesel filter and a few bulbs. I don’t know what to buy everything is going nuts.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Like the song goes.... Only the beginning..........


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

https://news.yahoo.com/russian-attacks-ukraine-grain-network-083657492.html


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

aliaj00 said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/russian-attacks-ukraine-grain-network-083657492.html



In reviewing situations like this I try to stay unbiased. I look at it logistically.

Ukraine needs to export to support it's economy. If I were in a War against Ukraine I would shut down their export capability early on. Stop the flow of income.

Russia needs to export to support it's economy. If I were in a War against Russia I would shut down their export capability early on. Stop the flow of income.

Oh wait,,,, Russia is exporting to the EU. Well,,,, that's different. We can't shut that down. Ironic huh.....

If Ukraine has any hope of defeating Russia they must stop the flow of monetary resources into Russia. But then, in reality, Ukraine has no hope of defeating Russia. They just want the War to stop at the expense of supporting nations so they can go back to their previous situation. Which was fine with them. Just needed to kill off a few more Russian supporters in Donbas.

Anything that supporters either side's ability to conduct War is fair game and open to attack.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

aliaj00 said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/russian-attacks-ukraine-grain-network-083657492.html


Meanwhile in the USA the total food procession or distribution facilities is now up to 21 for FIRES in just over 30-days. 

The latest is the Prudue Chicken place in Norfolk, VA.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Glad we stocked up on chicken while the price was reasonable. Every time I went by Meijers in Ann Arbor I swing in and loaded the cart with thighs and drumsticks at $1.29 a pound and filled the one deep freeze with it. We love chicken anyway.

We need to export as well but Plugs don't understand that or is just too dam dumb, don't know which. I still cannot believe he's President. He's totally inept and so are all his appointees. What a bad joke...on all of us.

I do know one thing for sure and that is between the cost of motor fuel and food, there are gonna be a huge amount of people in this country that will have to make some very hard choices. Eat or buy gas for their buggies.

All distills right down to Biden and his cabal. Keep that in mind when you vote in the primaries and general election. The Democrats are totally toxic. The Republicans smell like old fish as well but old fish is still better that poison.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

We may be moving this thread to the "Premium Members Lounge"


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

That will eliminate most of us commenting. One thing I will NEVER do is pay for any public domain website. Don't believe in it so have at it. I'm done commenting.

Have a nice day.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

Lol I missed this old article. Last paragraph says it all.









Germany begins upgrading bunker system in wake of Russian invasion of Ukraine


Civil servants told to work up new concepts for strengthening underground car parks, railway stations and basements as possible sanctuaries in case of conflict




www.independent.co.uk






Germany is to begin strengthening its bunker and basement infrastructure following Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, the country’s interior minister has said.
The government will improve its public shelter systems while also building up new crisis stocks, Nancy Faeser revealed.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> We may be moving this thread to the "Premium Members Lounge"



I agree with ya on this one, Bill..............Hard to keep politics out of things but I feel we need to try to do that here......Hard sometimes to not express political views on current situations but this is not a political type forum......


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

unsquidly said:


> I agree with ya on this one, Bill..............Hard to keep politics out of things but I feel we need to try to do that here......Hard sometimes to not express political views on current situations but this is not a political type forum......


TBN back in March launched a Public area called Front Porch. It's nearly anything goes. The disclaimer is that the section could conflict with anyone's opinions. Reader/poster discretion is advised. 

As for non-political here, does anyone SEE the popcorn.news in the ads to the right. Those are sooooo darn close to soft porn. IF this site is to be more family friendly, then those really need to go badly.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I've never saw any offending ads here. Or anything close to offending. But then I pay very little attention to ads on forums.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't remember ever seeing any ads here! I sometimes get ads on forums if I don't sign in. I used to use AdBlock plus or something like that, if that may help folks.
As far as political commentary goes, I try to avoid it, and try to keep it from getting nasty, here on the forum. We had a political forum here back in the day, but it inevitably turned into a S--T show... every time and we lost some good members over it. We are not here to sow discord, but to discuss tractor / farming issues, share stories and offer assistance when we can. And of course poke a little fun at each other from time to time!


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

__





G7 to discuss action to break Russian blockade of Ukraine grain exports | G7 | The Guardian


Meetings in Germany will look at alternative routes to ports as ‘44 million people march towards starvation’




amp.theguardian.com


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

aliaj00 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we have people in office that cared, we would allow farmers to plant for both our nation's needs and others. Then we can export instead of relying on others. (this is without the GMO issues in the mix, as many countries have banned that.) 

Therefore, there wouldn't be a war/conflict over there to even fight over. Gas prices would be reasonable and the supply chain would get better. Instead, policies and choices are going the wrong way. Not to fix the problems, but to make it heaping worse.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

Wonder if Europe will get into action now. Prices will skyrocket here. Everyone is giving them the cold shoulder for oil and gas.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

aliaj00 said:


> Wonder if Europe will get into action now. Prices will skyrocket here. Everyone is giving them the cold shoulder for oil and gas.


Garden Like You Life Depends On It. Either way, you will still come out ahead. Either as a cost savings as food priced are at a 40+ year high or as filling in the gaps when the shelves go thinner than no baby formula. 

On my drive to work, there are so many fields not even touched this season. It's sad and alarming at the same time.


----------

